# Weezer & her half-wild girls



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Weezer is the only mousie to have had an extended 'vacation' away from the mousery in quite a long time. She escaped when she was just about 12weeks old and came back with wild buns in the oven. I consider myself lucky that she turned up in good shape and even luckier that her litter was small and all female. These funny little girls are a bit jumpy, and usually show a lot of interest in rubbernecking from the open top, as you can see. One of them is tame enough to take treats from my hand, the rest very avoidant of The Hand. It's interesting to see the variation in agouit coloring just among these four. Weezer is a pied cinnamon. None of the girls have even a suggestion of a tail set but their tails are better than the little stick tails seen on most wildies. The girls are about three and a half months old now.

Not the nicest pose, but here's Weezer and one of her girls


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

They're darling! Ad they look fairly tame and comfortable with where they are.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are considerably less hyperbolic than other half wild mousies I've ended up with. i can actually get a hold of each of these if I want to, which comes in handy at cage cleaning time. I've learned to prepare a new tank to move half wilds into without resorting to a holding tank to lessen the opportunities for escape at that time.


----------

